
Understanding Crypto Regulations - prostoalex
http://multicoin.capital/2017/09/05/understanding-crypto-regulations/
======
uiri
Can we get "ICO" or "Currency" added to the title? Crypto is generally
synonymous with Cryptography. An article title including the phrase "Crypto
Regulations" is rather misleading if it is in fact about financial
regulations.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Seconded. I initially thought it would be talking about the legality of
encryption or such (as the author of Monocypher¹, I would have been keenly
interested).

[1]: [http://loup-vaillant.fr/projects/monocypher/](http://loup-
vaillant.fr/projects/monocypher/)

------
kozikow
> Governments do however have one source of leverage over crypto networks:
> exchanges in which users trade fiat currency for crypto.

Not really:

\- localbitcoins or localmonero, if you want to stay super secure you can use
an option of "cash in the mail". You send money in mail to the verified
seller, get back coins. Reputation system allows avoiding scam.

\- Mining could be considered as a way of exchanging fiat to currency.

------
tw1010
Crypto and bitcoin and machine learning and equifax. Is that all we're getting
excited about nowdays? Come on people, let's jump on the Bret Victor bandwagon
again.

~~~
AlexCoventry
Cryptocurrency and ML are at least as cool and interesting as visualization
design, and online privacy is at least as important. Bret Victor's work is
both cool and important, of course, but I think it's in a bit of a cul de sac
right now. It makes for awesome demos, but it's harder to generalize and
democratize than he makes it look -- some further technological breakthrough
is needed, I think. That breakthrough might well be related to ML...

~~~
loup-vaillant
Much of Bret Victor's work revolve around a single mantra: _shorten the
feedback loop_. In his examples, the feedback loop is so short that it amounts
to real time interactivity.

I think that's pretty easy to generalise and democratise. You have to care
about it in the first place, though. I'm not sure enough people do.

~~~
AlexCoventry
His examples revolve around bespoke visualizations, though.

